
“The simplicity of GitHub’s pull request has killed the GPL” - bananaoomarang
https://github.com/PerfectlySoft/Perfect/issues/131
======
gant
"Open Source" developer does not get the point of free software.

News at 11.

P.S.: AGPL isn't the GPL.

